# any point in adding peg mgf to a hgh and igf cycle?



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I am going to be running 4iu hgh a day and 60mcg igf three times a wk for the next 3-4 months with insulin. is there any point in adding peg mgf and if so what dose? thanks


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

imo i would keep it for another time

your running many meds there and you wnt know what is working best and what isnt


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I got some of a pal and used it and powerhouse is right i wasted it i did,nt know what was working,test hgh slin pmgf.My body fat is 9,4 pecent so thats a good thing just not sure what did what.And the gains wont come to me for ages i was told.


----------

